# Boilie ohne Haar montieren?



## Cat135 (17. Juli 2012)

Hey,

wir fahren am Samstag- so der Plan - wieder an unseren heimatlichen Karpfenteich. 
Als wir das letzte mal dort mit unserer "High-tech-Ausrüstung" auftrumpften, haben uns die Kollegen nur ausgelacht. Tatsächlich hat bis Mittag kein einziger Fisch auf Haarmontage gebissen (Mais, Tigernuss, Boilie...)
Als wir dann auf Laufblei, Made/Mais direkt auf dem Haken, umschwenkten, hatten wir binnen 30 Min 5-Pfünder :vik:

So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: die Jungs dort meinten, im Sommer gehen Boilies auch gut, aber sie ziehen sie direkt auf den Haken. Sofern man gerade von Sommer reden kann |kopfkrat wollte ich das nun auch probieren. Aber wie montiere ich Boilie und Tigernuss direkt?!?

Danke


----------



## minimi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Ich halte das für Blödsinn. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karpfen nicht beißen, nur weil der Boilie am Haar montiert ist.
Mach einfach so weiter wie immer und wenn die Karpfen nicht auf Boilies beißen, dann musst halt Mais/Made oder Frolic dran glauben 

Viel Erfolg am Samstag


----------



## Cat135 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Ok.. Ich werde es versuchen. Danke auf jeden Fall!:m


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*



Cat135 schrieb:


> So, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: die Jungs dort meinten, im Sommer gehen  Boilies auch gut, aber sie ziehen sie direkt auf den Haken. Sofern man  gerade von Sommer reden kann |kopfkrat wollte ich das nun auch probieren. Aber wie montiere ich Boilie und Tigernuss direkt?!?
> 
> Danke



Da würde ich mal "Quatsch" zu sagen.
Einen Karpfen stört es in der Regel nicht ob der Haken im oder am Futter  ist. Der einzige Unterschied ist mMn die Sensitivität - mit der Pose  oder der Grundrute/Picker kann man auch leichte Anfasser erkennen, während der  Fisch an der Festbleimontage so lang mit dem Köder machen kann was er  will bis er das Blei bewegt.
Probier doch mal Mais/Tigernuss/Boilie/Frolic am Haar mit der Pose aus - dazu gabs letztens auch nen Film hier im Board:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243534

|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Die Idee ein Boilie am Haar anzubieten entstand bei der Beobachtung großer, vorsichtiger Karpfen im Aquarium. Kevin Maddocks hat in seinem Buch geschrieben, dass die Karpfen den Boilie "anblasen", fällt dieser dann bedingt durch das zusätzliche Hakengewicht, schneller zum Grund oder bewegt sich unnatürlich, habe die Karpfen den Boilie gemieden.

In Deinem Fall würde das dann ja bedeuten, dass die Karpfen prüfen, ob der Köder einen Haken hat und dann den Boilie zu nehmen. Ganz bestimmt nicht!!!!

Kann mir vorstellen, das zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten an bestimmten Gewässer manche Köder besser oder schlechter laufen, aber nicht, weil am Haar oder auf dem Haken.


----------



## Purist (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die Idee ein Boilie am Haar anzubieten entstand bei der Beobachtung großer, vorsichtiger Karpfen im Aquarium. Kevin Maddocks hat in seinem Buch geschrieben, dass die Karpfen den Boilie "anblasen", fällt dieser dann bedingt durch das zusätzliche Hakengewicht, schneller zum Grund oder bewegt sich unnatürlich, habe die Karpfen den Boilie gemieden.



Ich kenne das Maddocks Buch nicht, aber was waren das für Karpfen im Aquarium? Einfach nur sehr große oder auch welche, die aus den typischen winzigen Seen stammen, die bereits Erfahrung mit Anglern gemacht haben, was in England ja eher die Regel gewesen ist? 

Die Frage stelle ich, weil es damals in den 80er Jahren, wo hier richtig begonnen wurde mit Boilies zu fischen, durchaus noch Artikel in der Fachpresse gab, wo alternativ zum Haar auch das simple aufziehen eines Boilie auf den Haken empfohlen wurde. Begründet wurde es damals mit der Tatsache, dass die Karpfen in Deutschland längst nicht so vorsichtig wären, wie durch "Catch and Release" in Englands (angeblichen) Spezialistenteichen. 

Inzwischen mag sich das in vielen heimischen Gewässern sicherlich geändert haben, sieht man von Flüssen und Kanälen einmal ab.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Maddocks Buch nicht, aber was waren das für Karpfen im Aquarium? Einfach nur sehr große oder auch welche, die aus den typischen winzigen Seen stammen, die bereits Erfahrung mit Anglern gemacht haben, was in England ja eher die Regel gewesen ist?
> 
> Die Frage stelle ich, weil es damals in den 80er Jahren, wo hier richtig begonnen wurde mit Boilies zu fischen, durchaus noch Artikel in der Fachpresse gab, wo alternativ zum Haar auch das simple aufziehen eines Boilie auf den Haken empfohlen wurde. Begründet wurde es damals mit der Tatsache, dass die Karpfen in Deutschland längst nicht so vorsichtig wären, wie durch "Catch and Release" in Englands (angeblichen) Spezialistenteichen.
> 
> Inzwischen mag sich das in vielen heimischen Gewässern sicherlich geändert haben, sieht man von Flüssen und Kanälen einmal ab.



Was das für Karpfen waren, weiß ich nicht. Müßte man wohl mal Hr. Maddocks fragen.:q

Ich weiß nur noch, das er mit seinem Kumpel (auch ein bekannter Karpfenpabst aus GB) über einen langen Zeitraum die Karpfen beobachtet hat. Dabei haben die auch mit unterschiedlichen Köder getestet. Die Montage, den Boilie direkt auf den Haken zu ziehen war wohl bis dahin gänige Praxis.


----------



## gründler (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...&tt_encode=raw&keyword=bait+band&geo_id=33341



|wavey:


----------



## Cat135 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Ah,dasmit dem Bait Band ist schlau. Ich werde beides mal probieren.
Vielleichtwares damals, im Mai, einfach zu kalt zum Boili angeln?
Die Kaprfen dort sind alle zwischen 2 und 5 Kg -C & R wird da kaum betrieben.
Was mich nur wunderte, obwohl im Seenoch allerhand anderes Getier lebt (Zander, Forellen, Schlei, Weißfisch) war Tauwurm völlig out.

Ähm, Frolic...Die Ringe oder die Reiseteile, die aussehen wie Pellets? Und vorher trocknen?


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*



Cat135 schrieb:


> Ähm, Frolic...Die Ringe oder die Reiseteile, die aussehen wie Pellets? Und vorher trocknen?



Die Ringe, sind einfacher anzuködern (einschlaufen). Trocknen brauch man die nicht unbedingt, kann man aber - je nach dem wie lang die am Haken halten sollen.

|wavey:


----------



## Cat135 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Roger, werde testen und berichten. Habe 3,5kg Ringe besorgt - dat reicht ja wo ne Weile =)


----------



## Purist (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Die Montage, den Boilie direkt auf den Haken zu ziehen war wohl bis dahin gänige Praxis.



Ich habe mal ein bischen gesucht und diesen Blog hier gefunden, darin stehen einige Artikel aus den 80er Jahren, u.a. auch dieser uralte Artikel aus dem damaligen "Köder"- Sonderheft des Blinker:
http://mainkarpfen.de/2012/05/karpfen-furchten-keine-haken/

Da kommt natürlich die Frage auf, wozu man das Haar überhaupt braucht. Dient es nur der, für den Angler schließlich sehr bequemen, Selbsthakmontage oder wurde es vielleicht speziell für "Catch and Release" eingesetzt, weil der Haken dadurch nicht mehr tief im Schlund des Karpfens verschwindet? Das (harte) Boilie taugt nur bedingt als Erklärung, die bekommt schließlich auf viele Hakentypen problemlos drauf, wenn man eine Ködernadel benutzt.


----------



## Cat135 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Heyho,

ich bin euch ja noch einen Bericht schuldig und viel gibt es leider nicht zu erzählen. Karpfen war absolute Flaute  Da waren sie aber hatten so gar keinen Hunger. Komisch war: wir haben angefüttert und flutsch, waren sie da und haben das grundfutteraufgenubbelt -aber an den Köder sind sie nicht gegangen. Nur fleißig durch die Schnur geschwommen, die Säcke |uhoh: Un ddas, obwohl wir alle Köder probiert haben...
gefangen haben wir dennoch: zwei schöne Schleien auf Made/Mais.
War aber alles in allem frustrierend und zäh.


----------



## Andal (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Ich kann euch mit Gewissheit und aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man kein Haar haben muss, um einen Boilie zu montieren. Es geht auch mit polierter Platte!


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann euch mit Gewissheit und aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass man kein Haar haben muss, um einen Boilie zu montieren. Es geht auch mit polierter Platte!



Ich weiß nicht wie du das siehst - aber ich nicht so auf Mädels mit Platte ;P


----------



## thanatos (8. August 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

hast du gesehen das sie das grundfutter genommen haben?oder sind sie
nur da rumgeschwommen?wenn sie gefressen haben hast du irgend
was grundlegend falsch gemacht .es gibt definitiv keine schlauen fische.


----------



## Cat135 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Boilie ohne Haar montieren?*

Naja, gesehen ahbe ich es natürlich nicht - es war nur so, dass wir das Futter reingeworfen haben und binnen Minuten stiegen da ganz viele Bläschen auf und das "in die Schnur geschwimme" ging los...|kopfkrat


----------

